# Best eye protection for installing fiberglass insulation????



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

I am soon going to be dropping the ceiling down in my steel building for a new workshop. I intend to install a ceiling {it currently has none} of white metal panels. I also intend to install R-38 bats above that for insulation. My question is who makes the best safety googles or glasses that completely protect your eyes from all those glistening, tiny, "floating in the air" slivers of glass fibers that get in your eyes and itch the next day? Cannot be good for you. Don"t care what they cost, just need some expertise on which ones and where to get them if possible. I understand i also need a respirator, I have that part covered…just need the glasses/goggles. Gloves, taping sleeves and cuffs shut, I got all that. As always, thanks a million for any info, it is greatly appreciated!!!!! I hate fiberglass.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Get a full face shield with a respirator assembly - 3M has several effective ones: they are the standard, along with the Mine Safety shields. You'll be able to double-duty these when applying finishes or otherwise working with solvent-based chemicals. This is a bit over the top for fiberglass, but I can tell you from 1st-hand experience, fiberglass insulation is a deceptive mess to work with - you'll want to have gauntlet-style gloves, and long-sleeve apparel.

I've seen individuals 'get by' with the mount-nose paper-type dust filter, with a pair of standard polycarbonate glasses. The glasses don't protect them from airborne particulate, and the dust-mask might be ok - but why chance it when you can buy something meant for the job; and, have it for use when you need it again for finishes.

MJCD


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've used ski googles with a GOOD 1/2 mask and it worked really well. Ski googles have no vents (at least mine didn't) so it gets a little sweaty wearing them.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

What about alternatives like denim or rock wool. Maybe spray foam… I know foam would probably be more expensive, not sure about other alternatives…


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replies so far fellas…it is greatly appreciated. 3M full face respirator is a good idea, so is the ski mask…both can be used for other things. I find that I also get a lot of wood dust in my eyes just from the tablesaw or router table when using regular safety glasses or even a shield. It would be nice to find a good effective easy to don and doff goggle of some sort that would positively solve this problem. I know the 3M will, not sure how well I will like trying to breath thru a respirator for an extended period in the summer. Still, for the original intent {fiberglass} it will work for certain. The ski mask seems like it will do the job too, I don't know how it's rated as a "safety" glass if used for the table saw or router. I have goggles that are vented for riding an atv, but anything with vents is going to let in fiberglass particulate in the air. One thing about it, whatever I try I will know in a few hours whether or not my eyes will get scratchy. Thanks again for the replies so far!!!!!
As to the alternatives…well, yeah, foam is a really good insulator, but it wont work for the attic area. Also what I have seen is that it will shrink in time leaving a "non-insulated space" such as between studs in the walls. I know they claim it wont, but I have taken apart enough houses to know better. I would love to find something that works as good and is as cost effective as fiberglass. I hate fiberglass. I am getting itchy just thinking about this job…..


----------

